# Stuttgart 21, the new futuristic train station



## Stuttgarter89 (Mar 1, 2005)

Some call it the most beautiful main train station of the world, others call it a bad copy of star wars. Stuttgart plans to build a new train staion. The project is called Stuttgart 21. The project got the Mipim 
Architectural Review Future Project Award 2005 and the Best-of-show overall prize. 









This is the main station today. The building will be the home of some shops, restaurants and so on... (pic by www.ilexikon.com)









These are the rails of Stuttgart main station. After Stuttgart 21 they will be underground and on the new area there will be a new district of the town with offices, a mall, flats, bars,.... *









This is the desing of the Area A1 with its 3 skyscrapers. The construction at this area has already begun and the first buildings are finished. *








*

For this picture you can see the old main station on the left and the new Straßburger Plaza with its charakteristic 25 Lichtaugen (eyes of light). The new main station will be placed under the eyes of light. 








*








*








*








(pic by www.archimagazine.com)
That is going to be the view you have when you arrive at Stuttgart.


Facts:
Name: Stuttgart 21
Costs: 2.6 mrd. Euro
Construction start: 2006-2008
Construction finished: around 2013
I really hope you like it
if you have any questions just ask 

* pics by www.schips.org


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Looks like an amazing station, a whole lot better than the current one!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fabulose, the interior is tremendous too!!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

I think it's absolutely beautiful


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

WOW.........
nice design............
like the platform.............


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Fabulous!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Stuttgarter89 said:


> Some call it the most beautiful main train station of the world, others call it a bad copy of star wars. Stuttgart plans to build a new train staion. The project is called Stuttgart 21. The project got the Mipim
> Architectural Review Future Project Award 2005 and the Best-of-show overall prize.
> 
> 
> ...


The new one is pretty cool looking but the current is also cool like the gold benz symbol :drunk:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

looks amazing, but who is the architect?


----------



## Stuttgarter89 (Mar 1, 2005)

the architects are Ingenhoven and Partner from Düsseldrof (Germany)
the site of them is here 
they have so many nice projects! You find many great pictures and a nice information text about Stuttgart 21 at projects/Infrastructure/Mainstation Stuttgart

For those who wonder what the mercedes star does at the top of the old main station. The car was invented in Stuttgart and the World centrels of mercedes (Daimler Chrysler) and Porsche are in Stuttgart. So the car industry is really important for stuttgart!


----------



## giergel (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't like the new design, it looks to futuristic for Stuttgart.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Whoa that is a huge complex project.


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

wow looks awesome :eek2:


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow, looks like Southerncross station roof, but very diffrent, not bumps, but weird holes. i like it, at least they have put greenery in the plan.


----------



## ZXAVIER (May 21, 2004)

sorry where is Stuttgart?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stuttgart is located in the southwestern part of Germany :


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks strange and OK.


----------



## eduardo89 (Aug 9, 2005)

i love the current one, i've been in in many times and the interior is jsut magnificent. i dont really like the new one...seems a bit too futuristic for stuttgart, i wish they had chosen a more conservative design that would better fit in with its surroundings


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

:eek2: 

I like it, like it a lot!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I like the plan, I think we should have a Zürich 21 aswell and make a park on the rail tracks.


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

SSC-Thread on Stuttgart 21


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

Max BGF said:


> SSC-Thread on Stuttgart 21


^^^^That's German-only thread. 

Has any of the protesters included the horrible esthetics as a counter-argument? I mean this: 








How has that been accepted is beyond my comprehension, but I'm not a German architect. 


Has anybody considered what a "modern" station will look like in a few years? It's going to look like hell. Germany has enough of such projects from 1970's to deal with.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

General advice: There also is a global Stuttgart projects thread now! 

Check to see what's upcoming in construction projects in the city:

* STUTTGART | Projects & Construction *


----------

